# Router Bit coating Question



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I really hate to post such a dumb question and show my lack of knowledge to the world, but I need to know about the coating that comes on new router bits. Is this supposed to remain on the bit or be removed before using the first time?

I left it on the first bit I used for a rounding project and the bit performed perfectly and the coating was still fully in tact after using for nearly an hour of use.

There.... now everyone can see my ignorance showing  

Perhaps your answers can save someone else from this embarrasment  

This place is the best!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

This seems to be a good spot for me to offer a new service to beginners. What YOU do is send me all your new router gear to test and evaluate for you. 

You pay the shipping to my house, I test the routers and bits and even tables then let you know how well they preformed over lets say a 3-month period. I will recommend additional attachments/bits during this time, which you can then buy, and ship to me to include in the final evaluation. 

I charge you a minimum fee for handing and cost of “testing” wood this will also include the cost of a short written report. At the finish of the testing period you will have the option having me dispose of the equipment or you can pay the shipping and handling to have it sent back to you.

I will leave all sawdust and pitch in place so that it looks like YOU have used the tool; this is at no additional charge. For a small additional fee I will provide photographs of all the fine things your routing equipment has produced during the testing period, they will be suitable for framing and displaying in your home or shop.

Since the waiting lists will be very long I will start with the most expensive equipment first. Knowing this you can order the very best and know that you will be first in line for my service. I will let you know my mail address at a later posting.

I also offer photos of me opening the boxes so you know what it looked like when it arrived. This service is best when combined with having the equipment drop shipped directly to my house. You will be able to show off your “new” tool(s) to friends and family that way.

I even take the coating off the bits for you!

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed,

I'm broke.... All I can pay for these services with are my points, you do accept points don't you? :~)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gee Ed, you are a real pal to do all that and for only a nominal fee! 
Bob, the plastic coating is to prevent damage to the sharp but brittle edges during shipment. Tools that are steel may have a coating of Cosmoline or grease. Either way clean off the coating before using the bits.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks.... I was thinking that might be the case. The coating I am dealing with does not seems to be easily removed if removed at all. I will work with it again to see if I can get results.

Bob N


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

On the for real side, I have had bits in several different "wrappers" and some of them have been difficult to remove. The cutting edge is very sharp so start behind the edge and work towards the edge from the back side. If you need a "tool" use a popsicle stick or an orange stick (wood). Also if the bit has a bearing make sure the bearing spins free after you are done. Most coatings will peel off or wipe off just take your time. If you have used the bit you may have heated it to the point that the coating has "baked" on and may not come off at all?????

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Ed.... This coating is yellow in color and the bits came free with my Dw618PK router. I attempted to remove it with a pocket knife before using, but it would not come off. It is ammost like a thin paint or something. You can hardly put a scratch in it and using the bit as I did, had no effect on this yellow coating whatsoever. I am happy to just leave it alone if it will cause no harm to the bit or future projects. What is your honest opinion of this delima?

I have points I can pay you with for your advice :~)

Have a really GREAT evening.

Bob


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you had us all going........ The yellow is most likely the yellow coating, a sort of paint that is used on some bits. The baked-on paint coating is normal for safety and better performance (think non-stick). That coating is left on. I have attached a couple of pictures showing first an orange CMT bit (well used) and a new whiteside with the protective coating still in place.

Please put all your points in a small brown paper bag and place them by the big oak just down the street by midnight....... All advice here is free even if it good.

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed,

Thanks so much for your help. From the pictures and your description, I do believe that this is the coating on these particular bits and I need to just leave alone.

This forum is GREAT and you are an even greater part of the knowledge and fun that makes it up.

Are you sure you don't need some points.... I seem to have accumulated an excess and I think you can double them at the grocery store on Tuesdays. :~)

Bob


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Ed,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help. From the pictures and your description, I do believe that this is the coating on these particular bits and I need to just leave alone.
> 
> ...


 Very kind words, thank you, but don't forget you too are part of the forum so give yourself a high five (do people still do that?). Also thanks for the tip about doubling the points at the grocery store on Tuesdays.......

Ed


----------



## PEARCO (Sep 13, 2004)

*Coatings*

I belive you will find the paint coatings are part of the bit heat controling system. Some of the colors are to identify the manufacturer. The heave wax coating is to protect the edges during shiping.

Jim


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Jim, I believe some of this issue is starting to make sense now.


----------

